# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Επισκευη (αρχαιου)  ανεμιστηρα

## arisoeoeoeoeo

Προσφατα βρηκα πεταμενο εναν παλιο ανεμιστηρα...τον μαζεψα,τον καθαρισα τον γυαλισα του αλλαξα κ ενα καλωδιο που ποιος ξερει γιατι του ειχανε κοψει...

ο ανεμιστηρας γυριζει, αλλα εχει ενα θεμα με την επιλογη ταχυτητας.Ενω ο διακοπτης εχει τρεις σκαλες, απο 0 (off) μεχρι 3, ο ανεμιστηρας φαινεται να δουλευει σε 2 ταχυτητες, μια παρα πολυ γρηγορη για επιλογη 1 και λιιιγο πιο αργα για τις αλλες δυο επιλογες (2,3)

Επισυναπτω ενα προχειρο ¨σχηματικο¨ ..ξερει κανεις πως δουλευει ??

υποθετω ο πυκνωτης ειναι για την εκινηση του μονοφασικου κινητηρα και το πηνιο σχετιζεται με την ταχυτητα περιστροφης,αλλα αγνοω πως..
 - μια υποθεση ειναι μια σκαλα παρακαμψη του πηνιου και αλλες δυο η δυο ληψεις του.Αυτο ομως σημαινει οτι το πηνιο εχει θεμα οποτε ...
 Επισης δε μπορω να καταλαβω ο διακοπτης τι μερος του λογου ειναι. Περιστροφικος με πεντε επαφες ??? 

## ο ανεμιστηρας ειναι πολυ ομορφος και πραγματικα απορω ποιος μπορει να τον πεταξε ???  ειναι μαρκας indola ( TF18 ) 18" πλαστικο - εμαγιε και νικελ κλουβι  :Tongue:  
 ..με τη πρωτη ευκαιρια θα τον βγαλω φωτο...

 :Smile:  τα φωτα σας παρακαλω   :Smile:

----------


## radioamateur

Για ανέβασε καμιά φωτογραφία να τον θαυμάσουμε...
Αν δεν φτιάχνεται προτείνω να το πας στο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης ως αρχαιολογικό εύρημα...
 :Smile:

----------


## SIERA

σχεδιο για γερα νευρα δεν μπορεσα να κατανοησω τι γινεται... :Lol:

----------


## button

> σχεδιο για γερα νευρα δεν μπορεσα να κατανοησω τι γινεται...


ούτε εγώ κατάλαβα το σχέδιο :Blink:

----------


## takisegio

δεν καταλαναινω το σχεδιο......θελω να δω φωτο του ανεμιστηρα!!!!

----------


## radioamateur

Τι έγινε με την υπόθεση του αρχαίου ανεμιστήρα;

----------


## arisoeoeoeoeo

...ψαχνω φωτογραφικη για να βγαλω φωτο..

σορρυ για το μπερδενμενο "σχηματικο", προτιμησα να ζωγραφισω αυτο ακριβως που βλεπω σε περιπτωση που καποιος ξερει κατι παραπανω. Σαν κυκλωμα ειναι αρκετα απλο, τα 230 βρισκουν ενα πηνιο σε σειρα, που αναλογα με την επιλογη του διακοπτη, το πηνιο 1 παρακαμπτεται 2 λαμβανεται η μεασαια ληψη του, 3 λαμβανεται ολοκληρο, και στη συνεχεια μετα το πηνιο, χωριζεται στα δυο, οπου το ενα παει απευθειας στον κινητηρα και το αλλο μεσω του πυκνωτη. Νομιζω οτι ειναι τυπικη συνδεσμολογια μονοφασικου με εξαιρεση την παρεμβολη του διακοπτη..

 Διαβασα στο φορουμ, νομιζω στα related που προκυπτουν στο τελος, οτι καποιοι ανεμιστηρες (εξαερισμου ομως) εχουν πρωτα την επιλογη ταχυτητας με φθινουσα σειρα (πρωτα η γρηγορη και οσο ανεβαινουν οι σκαλες πιο αργη) με τη λογικη ο κινητηρας να εχει περισοτερο ρευμα για την εκκινηση. Θα μπορουσε να ειναι αυτη η περιπτωση κ εδω ?

Φωτογραφιες ελπιζω αυριο πρωι πρωι!

----------


## arisoeoeoeoeo

Οριστε και δυο φωτο..!

πειτε καμια γνωμη..χρονολογια κλπ αν ξερει κανεις

----------


## navar

Αρη είσαι σίγουρος και επιμένεις οτι θέλεις να τον επισκευάσεις ?
δεν βρίσκω τίποτα το ιδιαιτέρος αξιόλογο πάνω του !
και θα σε τυραννήσει , και δύσκολα θα βγάλεις άκρη , και υλικά θα πρέπει να βάλεις , και και και και

είσαι σίγουρος οτι αξίζει να ασχοληθείς ?
συγνώμη..........αλλα δεν νομίζω να αξίζει ...............

----------


## arisoeoeoeoeo

δε σκποευω να αλλαξω κατι...αν και ολα κι ολα τα υλικα του ειναι ενας πυκνωτης ενα πηνιο και ενας διακοπτης..την αυτεπαγωγη του πηνιου δε τη γνωριζω, αλλα αν σκοπευα να το αλλαζα με ενα προχειρο υπολογισμο τυλιγματων δε θα πεφτα πολυ εξω...

το μονο που θα κανω ειναι να κολησω με ποντα ενα συρματκι που εχει κοπει απο το κλουβι του και να επενδυσω τη βαση του με ενα ξυλο - τσαμπα πραμα - :P

απλα αν δουλευε κ σωστα θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερα ...

ε τωρα δεν ειναι και καμια επενδυση...απλα μ αρεσουν τα παλια πραγματα  :Smile:

----------


## navar

εντάξει , έτσι ναι έχεις το δίκιο σου !
εφόσον γίνεται για άλλους λόγους , πιό συναισθηματικούς !!!!
καλή επισκευή !

----------


## arisoeoeoeoeo

Aυτο που λεω οτι ειναι πηνιο, ειναι ενας τετραγωνος πυρηνας απο φυλλα λαμαρινας, τυλιγμενο με συρμα και απο πανω μονοτικο...(wow! :P) 
...λετε να ειναι αντισταση ισχυος ??? να την εχουνε ετσι για να αντεχει τα αμπερια και να ειναι αναποδες οι φορες περιελιξης καθε στρωσης ωστε να περιοριζεται η αυτεπαγωγη ???? (και τον πυρηνα τι τον θελουν ??? )  αν ειναι πηνιο παντως πρεπει να εχει θεματακι βραχυκυκλωσης αφου μετραω σχεδον 40 Ω στα ακρα του...αν ειναι αντισταση εντυπωσιαζομαι που θες ενα ανεμιστηρα να σε δροσιζει και καταληγεις με μια καλα κρυμενη σομπα :P

----------


## SIERA

σε πολυ καλη κατασταση ειναι αρη,εχω και εγω μανια με τα παλια αντικειμενα κανω συλλογη παντος θα σου προτεινα να μην τον αλλαξεις εξωτερικα αστον οπως ειναι απο θεμα εμφανισης.

----------

